# USPS Priority shipping.....OUCH!



## tlzimmerman (Mar 7, 2010)

So I have been selling single shirts for about a month now, doing pretty well, all of my orders are online, and require shipping. Finally had some multiple shirt orders...and OUCH wasn't expecting that much for shipping.

I shipped USPS priority, one pound 3 ounces was like 7.50....single shirts have been costing me about $3 using first class, but you have to be under 13 oz for first class. I know I can do the small flat rate box, but I don't know if you can fit 2 shirts in there. 

Does that sound right? I did some searching and they are all relatively old threads, but some people were saying you can use the free tyvek envelopes and they would ship anywhere for 4.95. 

I guess my question is whats the cheapest or best way you have found to ship 1-3 pound packages? I am going to be selling more in this range of over 13 oz and I am going to have to rethink some prices if this is the cheapest shipping I can get.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

If you ship online the priority prices are cheaper but you are about right for the multiples.. 

USPS is the best price


----------



## adivito (Aug 25, 2006)

Put a shipping calculator on your shopping cart, that will solve your pricing issues.


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 7, 2010)

That was from online....processed through paypal.

I forgot about parcel post, but I just checked and you can't print it online, and it was still going to be about $7.

Its wierd that it would have been cheaper to ship 2 shipments under 13 oz than it is to ship one thing parcel post.....just seems like there should be a niche offering in there around the $5 price point, and yeah thats the flat rate box but I still think that looks kinda small for 2 shirts.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yea, the small rate box is only big enough for about maybe one shirt I think the biggest shirt I got in there was a large.

Look into stamps.com or endicia.com ~ no price break but you can print first class and parcel post


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just checked parcel post with Paypal for the weight of 1lb 3oz as the OP stated and the cost plus confirmation was $5.89.

You can do Parcel Post and Media Mail online through Paypal.


----------



## InkedApparel (Mar 18, 2009)

I use the usps to ship shirts I sell on ebay...I use the flat rate envelope and can fit 2 shirts in 1 envelope..shipping costs for the envelope is $4.95......a shirt will not fit in the small box...and a medium flat rate bot is 10.70 to ship.

Inked


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 7, 2010)

veedub3 said:


> I just checked parcel post with Paypal for the weight of 1lb 3oz as the OP stated and the cost plus confirmation was $5.89.
> 
> You can do Parcel Post and Media Mail online through Paypal.


Hmm....wonder if its cheaper through paypal, I checked the parcel post price through usps.com and it showed only like a .30 difference from the priority price, of course I couldn't purchase postage online for PP from USPS.com, thats probly where the price break comes in...I'll have to remember that next time.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

have you check UPS ...ground?


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 7, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> have you check UPS ...ground?


Yep, they were roughly the same price...I hear you can cut a deal with them if you do volume, but I am pretty low volume at this time.


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

for anything over two pounds, i found FedEx and UPS to be the cheapest


----------



## dk prints (Apr 17, 2010)

yeah...I just shipped 18 t-shirts in a box and it was 10.85.
that was in the same state


----------



## Teamwear (Mar 12, 2007)

open a daily pick up account with UPS. You get a 25% discount in most cases.

Also-look at ULINE.COM for poly mailers. Very inexpensive.

If you are sending a lot at one time the bulk permit with USPS might work too. Look at the irregular size options on the web site. 

We use to ship a lot at one time-but no longer in that type of business.


----------



## toomeycustoms (Dec 9, 2008)

Flat rate envelope is 4.80 online through paypal. I have managed to ship 3 Dickies workshirts that were 2xl or bigger in a flat rate envelope. It wasn't pretty, but it did work. I ship 2 shirts no problem in a flat rate priority mail envelope almost on a daily basis.


----------



## echorick (Apr 14, 2010)

where are you shipping ?? continental US ?


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I find the flat rate Priority options to be too expensive for shipping T-shirts in most cases. In many cases non-flat rate is cheaper, and sometimes shipping two T-shirts first class is cheaper.

The thing is, non-flat rate Priority is now zone-based (this started earlier this year). So if I ship a 1-2 lb. package (enough for 2 or 3 shirts) one state away, it only costs $5.35. However, if I have to ship the same package to HI or CA (from IL where I live) it runs me about $9. Still cheaper than flat rate, but sending two first-class bubble mailers still costs less (including the cost of the mailers), since first class is NOT zone-based. Yes, there are non-flat rate Priority boxes available that fit shirts easily - like this one:

USPS Priority Mail Box O-1092

My local post office has these.  Note that non-flat rate Priority is still priced by the pound, so that means that a 1 lb. 3 oz. package costs the same as a 2 lb. one. Above 2 lbs. shipping to the furthest zones approaches flat-rate costs.

I'm not sure I'd use ever use parcel post to ship anything, and someone uses it to ship, I like it to be stated on their website, since it can take a loooong time. I've heard it can take a couple weeks, and one of my friends once shipped something parcel post from one side of town to the other, and it took 3 days. He could've walked it there faster.


----------

